# My first King



## Wookie (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah the pic is crappy but Icaught this 25pounder finally after 6 hookups including one big spinner that had me 7wraps from being spooled. Actually, after fighting the spinner, it didn't seem much to bringing the king in. I'm pretty sure the bigger ones will prove me otherwise.


----------



## TBonds (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice fish, I need to get back out to the pier. :clap


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

way to go man:clap...congrats on what I hope will be many more...thanks for sharing...


----------



## Rag-Tag (Apr 20, 2008)

Man, That's AWEOME! BY FAR, my favorite fish that swims! I can still remember layin down my excited head one Friday evening in the mid teens of Aug of 87 thinkin and wishin etc about a king, Miner Harrell took us out on his 19' Walkthru-windshield Grady White bout 3 miles out of Perdido Pass, pvc planers, dusters with cigs on 4/0's with only 1/3 the line on them (probably 15 yr old 50# test) style and DAMN do I remember layin down my head the next night CUZ thats when*IT *happened. Just like prom night or whatever rgular folks think about 20 yrs later. I was between 3rd and 4thgrade I think, kings (notice the S) of about 5# and about 5.23# without a doubt beats pretty much any 60" to the fork and healthy bag full in the 20+ yrs since. Were about 3 others caugh too and mine were the lastto clean and I INSISTED I took my bigger one whole whole to show off to anyone I could find for hours. I did have to ride backto our unit holding it i ths mns vehicle with it wrapped up in a beach towel. Bout 5 hrs of me talking about tking one home whole and he was too won out looking forfor plugs and a 7yr old swatter to even fight it. Maybe the "just go away etc." was direted towards me, never thought about that:blownaway

Congrats, remember it well, cherish your photo(s) and go on and get another but promise ya, even that "big one will..." you said ye it's trus but this is the one you'll remember most.

Creighton


----------



## Rag-Tag (Apr 20, 2008)

Oh yea, ten more things, I don't have any pics of mine and never did but have a great visual one, I might have even exaggerated its size from 4#-5# with no pic no one can tell!! Not "a crappie pic" bro shows a fresh fish, good greenish top coloration, extended pecs etc, beautiful backdrop. I'd pay, well its priceless at this point, to have a pick of me and mine anywhere,anyhow,good,bad, or worse you know. Congrats again, makes me excited dude!!

CTP


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Great job - and a good fish for a first king for sure. Congrats.


----------



## Backlash (Jun 11, 2008)

Congrats on the King, when did you get him?


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

Great job!!!:clap


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

Congrats!!! The first is alway the best one!!! :clap :letsdrink


----------



## jaceboat (May 5, 2008)

congrats on the first king.

i was fishing for my first king today and caught my first shark instead. 3 1/2 ft spinner. pretty fun on 15lb test. he was jumping like crazy too.


----------

